# Logged out while typing response.



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Whenever I'm typing out a long winded entry into a thread (talking about 5-10minutes), I then come to preview or submit.

I then see that I have to enter my logon details again.

All of my message is lost. - Very very frustrating. 

Only way I've found is to select and copy all of the text prior to clicking preview or submit, then if I have to log back in , I can just paste in the text.

Any way of prolonging the time before you are automatically logged (timed) out??.

Edit. Better still a counter to tell you how much time is left before you time out.

Thanks. :-|


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Whenever I'm typing out a long winded entry into a thread (talking about 5-10minutes), I then come to preview or submit.
> 
> I then see that I have to enter my logon details again.
> 
> ...


I never get logged out when typing something... have you tried the remember me button when you log in?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Same thing happens to me. I routinely copy stuff before previewing it.

But then I'm fick and need to think about what I write... :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------

